# Forestville, MD - Romeo WM



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12463211

Prince George's Co AS, Romeo white male (maybe the father of all those white pups?)








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bump for this white father.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

What a beautiful family. Anyone have any idea how long they have and what kind of time we are working with?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

the pups have apps and a rescue is backup for them. Don't know anything re the mom and dad


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Mom, Dad, And pups listed on PF.........


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

What a gorgeous family they are. Does anyone have room?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

VGSR has someone going on Wednesday to meet the Romeo and the white female


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

VGSR - any news on the temp test?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

He was adopted.


----------

